# If this aint a picture of a saugeye I quit



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

http://s1279.beta.photobucket.com/user/RANDYOFG/media/DSCN3188.jpg.html


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Jesus, that is either a huge fish, a small kid, or both! Nice.

(the link works, but just so you know, if you copy the link with the







code, it will make the actual picture appear in the thread)

Where did you guys catch that beast?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

oh my that is a huge fish! I bet that kid will remember that catch for a lifetime!

On a side note, when you link the picture from Photobucket, use the "IMG CODE" instead of the direct link and it will show your picture. Or you can just put the







before and after it like Amberly said. So in this case paste: "http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y525/RANDYOFG/DSCN3188.jpg[/IMG*]" (without that *)and you will see this:

[IMG]http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y525/RANDYOFG/DSCN3188.jpg

wow!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish! looks like a river fish?


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

I actually caught this fish out of GMR. I'm a big fan of 3"Gulp Minnows, I had been using those and had caught a few smaller ones. I actually caught my biggest large mouth out of Lake Cumberland using a 5" Gulp hollow body jerk shad wht. Well I had a Gulp bag with just one left, I put it on the largest jig hear I had, 3/8-1/2 oz. I was able to cast it 2/3 across the dam. I was retrieving it faster than I normally would, try to avoid the snags. As I got it close I could see it clearly, and was admiring how good it look as it flowed over some rocks. Then all I seen was teeth, I'm lucky to have set the hook because I reacted so quick, (startled the crap out of me.) thankfully she was faster. As wallowed on top of the water I thought I must had imaged the teeth. The width of this fish had me thinking it was a channel Cat. Not to mention it made a run like no Saugeye I've ever hooked into. Sorry I can not give you an accurate weight, the only scales available were spring type, that would stick anywhere between 8 1/2 - 9 1/2lbs
Not saying it weighed that, so go easy on me. My digital scales had a dead battery. Now I wished I would have borrowed one from a smoke detector, just long enough.
gottabite


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

That IS a nice one!!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations on a very nice saugeye. How long was it?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow. That is an awesome fish. I echo SConner in wondering how long it was.


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

SConner said:


> Congratulations on a very nice saugeye. How long was it?


 Thank's 
SConnen, Luckily there was a gentleman there who ask me, if I would mind if he measured it. He said it was just over 26-1/2 if he pushed on it's belly. I believe he was a fellow ogf'er. Maybe if he reads this he will chime in. Largest Ive ever caught, matter of fact it's this biggest I've seen. Oh and man you should have seen the bait fish, she chucked up.
gottabite


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow! That is an impressive fish, especially being caught here locally. Great catch & congratulations!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Conrats that is a great looking fish. River fish are a blast to catch fight harder then a lake caught ones most of the time. Do not be surprised by its size there are many even larger swimming in that river. You mentioned you were reeling quite fast that was no fluke right now water temps are still high and i have been preaching to some guys to speed up there presentations right now the reaction bite has been unreal last couple weeks for me. Again nice fish congrats and hope they there waiting for you again.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Nice Saugeye!!!!!! This might give you an estimate on the weight this is my PB Saugeye from the GMR it was 26in and 6 3/4lb. My buddy fishing with me that nite caught a 28in 8.5 lb saugeye


----------

